# Loose nuts?????



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe it's because my Clubman had done 85,000 miles (I've come to the conclusion they were careful miles having had a long chat with the first owner) but the rattles and squeaks really annoy me! 

I've posted before about fitting draught foam on the cupboard doors, blinds etc, and just made and fitted extra brackets to the furniture tower above the fridge - the whole plot was moving approx 4mm from the side wall! Now things are tolerably (for me) quiet.

I was giving the underside a check over tonight for an impending MOT (probably need to replace the anti roll bar brackets) and I thought I'd check the various habitation bolts and nuts for tightness..............................................every one took between 3/4 of a turn to 1.5 turns on the threads! 8O - especially the ones at the very back holding the floor to the chassis. Even the 10mm diameter bolts joining the aluminium extensions bolted to the chassis beams took a tighten!

On the way home tonight along Edinburgh's pothole/broken tar "roads" the ol' van was a pleasure - no more "kerrrunk" 

I'm assuming that as the miles rack up and the potholes/speedbumps mount up there's more chance things loosen off but I've never had it before on a car or panel van! :? 

Maybe a thought to those of you with a monocoque - have a shufty underneath if your van's covered a few miles :wink:


----------

